# Dog friendly b&b's/hotels



## sandersb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all, I'm not too sure if I have posted this in the correct place but I'm looking for recommendations of good dog friendly b&b's or hotels. 

We were looking down south, maybe Weymouth but we are open to anywhere really if its highly recommended. 

Thanks :smile5:


----------

